# Screen Printing Labels Experience



## Jabraan (May 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I was wondering whether anyone screen prints their own labels onto their garments. 

Would i require a larger screen than around 10x12" and higher than 120 mesh?

Would water based inks be better for this than plasitisol inks?

Thanks


----------



## Alpha Statuz (Feb 20, 2009)

I ran my neck labels on a 230 mesh. I'm using waterbased and with the text, detail is certainly important. I'm quite new to printing, though, so a second opinion wouldn't hurt.

Sent from my PG86100 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

